# Bachmann N scale trolley



## ted (Jul 29, 2021)

Wanted to try an N scale trolley for my xmas village. I thought I would try a Bachmann I saw on ebay. I bought one described as new in an original container. When I received the first one it didn't run so I sent it back. The second one I got today ran but the wheels are messed up and would not track. I have seen some bad reviews so I am not going to buy another one. I don't know about the N scale. It seems so small and delicate. I am using ho and like it much better. Would really like another n trolley but don't know if they re any good. I am through with bachmann tracks which I think are terrible and trolleys. Do I want to try N scale again ? don't know. Ted


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

There's not much choice beyond Bachmann in N scale unless you want to model modern Japanese traction made by Kato.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I have an N scale Bachman trolley that runs. I'll send it to you for free if you pay shipping. I have no use for it.


----------



## ted (Jul 29, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> I have an N scale Bachman trolley that runs. I'll send it to you for free if you pay shipping. I have no use for it.


Sounds like a deal to me.. How do I send you my address??


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Just sent you a private message.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I have four Bachmann N scale trolleys of the PCC configuration in St. Louis markings. I got them new in box from Trainworld.com. They seem to have a lot of older out of production stuff. I won't say these were old, but when I got them last year, each one had a coupon in it to get me a free Bachmann catalog, 2010 edition.

Based on the age, we first took the shells off and cleaned/oiled them, then programmed them and put them on the track. All four run well and I have only one complaint about them. The decoder used is not very complete and only allows a starting point to be set for the throttle. No mid point or top end. That means I cannot program them for synchronization and ruined my plans to have them all set to go around the downtown area just for animation in town. I can run them, but someone has to constantly watch and juggle the throttle speeds or they all end up bunched together.


----------



## ted (Jul 29, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> Just sent you a private message.


Hi...I don't know how to get private message...can you email me ?.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Email sent.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ted said:


> Hi...I don't know how to get private message...can you email me ?


Just about anyone could have told you how to send a private message. Now I would recommend that you remove your e-mail address from a public thread before the SPAM-bots find it,


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

After a set of cracked gears was replaced, mine found a home in a local park, where it will remain while I contemplate turning it into a model of a produce stand I grew up near. When it went out of business, there was apparently enough left for the Baltimore Trolley Museum to rescue and restore...where it can still sit and do nothing but catch pigeon poop, just like this one...


----------



## ted (Jul 29, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just about anyone could have told you how to send a private message. Now I would recommend that you remove your e-mail address from a public thread before the SPAM-bots find it,


Well, it looks like I made a mistake. I am new to the forum and did not know how to answer or go to PM messages. I did however search the forum for assistance in the pm thing. I found nothing. I would have thought the forum would have provided the info so I wouldn't have to ask members. Maybe it was there and I just didn't see it. Jeff was very nice in offering up the trolley and I was trying to accept. Now since you appear to know every thing, maybe you call tell me how to get to the PM and how to to remove my email. Respectfully submitted Ted


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

You should be able to edit your post. On my phone, there are 3 dots in the upper right corner of my posts. Clicking on those brings up a menu, and edit is one of the options.

From a computer, I believe it is similar process.

To get to private messages, you should see your avatar (yours is a "T") toward the top right of your screen. It probably is highlighted to indicate to you that you have alerts. Click on it, and you should see where to go for conversations (private messages).

I just got home. Haven't checked emails yet


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

ted said:


> Well, it looks like I made a mistake. I am new to the forum and did not know how to answer or go to PM messages. I did however search the forum for assistance in the pm thing. I found nothing. I would have thought the forum would have provided the info so I wouldn't have to ask members. Maybe it was there and I just didn't see it. Jeff was very nice in offering up the trolley and I was trying to accept. Now since you appear to know every thing, maybe you call tell me how to get to the PM and how to to remove my email. Respectfully submitted Ted


Don't worry about making mistakes. We were all new to some thing at some time, and probably made some mistakes we see now as really dumb things. One of the problems with the Intenet is that you cannot really tell tone from the text and some things come across harsher than they were intended. The suggestion of removing the email is really to protect you from spam or worse, a sad commentary on how bad the Internet can be.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

And CTValley should also edit his post to remove said Email address.
It's in the quote portion. 

Magic


----------



## ted (Jul 29, 2021)

Magic said:


> And CTValley should also edit his post to remove said Email address.
> It's in the quote portion.
> 
> Magic


That's right. I finally figured out how to edit my email address from my post. I was unable to edit out my email address from his post. He has to do it. I am old guy with very little tech skills. But I am learning. 🤓


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Magic said:


> And CTValley should also edit his post to remove said Email address.
> It's in the quote portion.
> 
> Magic


I agree, he should do that….


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I removed the address in the quote.


----------



## ted (Jul 29, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I removed the address in the quote.


Thank you sir. Lessons learned. Ted


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey, Ted...

I sent you an email, did you receive it? Do you still want my Bachman trolley? It is DC only... probably from the mid-to-late 90's. But it runs 

I received it as a gift from a friend who was switching from N scale to HO. At the time, I had a small Christmas tree setup, and he thought I might like to have it. When I got my train set out this past winter, I came across it. If I remember, I'll take some pictures of it this evening.


----------

